
Terminal cancer patients in complete remission after one gene therapy treatment - feelix
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/02/28/terminal-cancer-patients-complete-remission-one-gene-therapy/
======
feelix
Direct link to their press release:
[http://ir.kitepharma.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=1014817](http://ir.kitepharma.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=1014817)

